# Herbal wormers



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im not really a huge fan of herbals because I dont believe they work 100% of the time for treatment. But Im looking for something that does work that wont require milk withdraw

Im hoping to get a fecal done soon and that will tell me if I have to worm and I want to be on top of it. (girls dont look wormy but I like to check before breeding season)

So if you have an Herbal wormer that works for you personally please give me the info. I need to know the following:
Where you bought it
How often it needs to be given (Ive seen where it has to be given every day- can get pricey)
Do the goats actually like it
How long till you see results (ie clean fecals)

Thank you


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Did u see the post about the Walnut Tea as a form of wormer. A guy posted he use it for cats dogs chickens etc andd goats. He also mentioned a book he bought for natural herbal remedies for animals. I cant remember his name or farm.

Sorry!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes I saw that -- but I dont have access to walnuts to make my own plus i am not drenching my goats 3 times a day for the rest of their lives


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Lately I've been using either black walnut tincture, or wormwood tincture. Depending on if they're pregnant and whatnot...

I buy these at a local health foods store, and it's about $12 for a bottle. You do 40 drops 2x's a day, and I do it for about 5 days pr so. My goats enjoy the walnut tincture, but not all of them care for the wormwood. 
But, I only have 6 goats right now, so it's relatively easy for me to do that.

I've heard a lot of good results from using Basic H soap, which you just put in their drinking water. I'll have to ask my friends how much soap they put in per gallon of water. I think it's something like 1 tsp. per 5 gallons? I'll ask.... 
http://www.shaklee.com/products.php?sku=00015


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm probably not the best one to give advice on this but, I started using Molly's Herbal Worm Formulas. It's an 8 week program.

Week 1 - formula 1 is a wormwood combination (wormwood, garlic, fennel, black walnut, and stevia) given 3 days in a row

Week # 2 thur 8 - is a worm formula & tonic (garlic, cucurbita pepo, mugwort, fennel, hyssop, thyme, and stevia) given 1 once a week

A lot of reviews I have read, people say they do their own fecals and find zero eggs. One person even to a sample to a vet for comformation - thought she wasn't doing the test right but, the vet didn't find any either.

When I got our boys I wormed them with Safeguard and order Molly's formals. After a months on Molly's I got my own Microscope to do my the testing myself. I only found 5 eggs in my samples (just learning). All though I do need to retest - hopefully on Thursday.

She also has a Slipper Elm powder which help with diarrhea and constipation.

She has a recipe for making dosage balls which is time consuming and my boys would not touch them (hers gobble them up like treats). She also, say you can mix with water and drench them. So, I played around with different recipes and found what they will wolf down and even fight over if I don't tie them down.

*Edited* The recipe that worked:

1 T (formula #1 or #2 -depending on the week)
1 t slippery elm powder
1 t brown sugar
1/2 c sweetfeed
1/2 c regular feed
4 t molasses

The molasses is needed to bind with the power. Larry sneezes with the slightest bit of dust. Sound like a lot of sugar, and they won't eat is without the sweetfeed. I also, add human vitamin b complex, plus probios once a month.

Here is her site if your interested.

http://fiascofarm.com/herbs/index.html


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, and you can't use the wormwood formula on pregnant does. But you probably all ready know that.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I have only ever used Molly's herbal wormer. My oldest doe is almost 4 years old, I've had her since she was 1 week old. She's never had anything but Molly's. I haven't done a fecal in forever  , but everyone here is incredibly healthy. 
My adults love the dosage balls, the kids not so much. Since everyone gets their own grain ration, I've been just sprinkling it on everyone's grain lately anyway, so it's really easy to get it into them.

Like 3stooges said, it's 3x the first week, then 1x/week for 7 weeks. 
Also, Molly's prices are very reasonable.


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad to know someone here has used Molly's for so long and is working well group. Wish I could just sprinkle it on top of their grain, but they won't touch it that way.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I did use Heogger's brand but thought I couldn't use it when does got pregnant. I was really happy with it for effectiveness, but had pretty clean fecals though, so they stayed pretty clean for about a year.
One of the draw backs was they didn't like it! You have to dose them up twice a day for 3 days, then weekly thereafter. You can make it into dose balls with karo or similar, but that's a pain (and I feel a lot was wasted in the mixing). Sprinkling it on feed was only an option for 1 wether (who would eat anything).
I ended up with one goat of what I suspect was lungworm and switched to ivomec and have simply stayed on that since I needed to make sure everyone was treated and clean.
I will go back on though, when I called Heoggers they told me the dose/level of wormwood was fine for pregnant does, I was just uncertain. I want to make sure everyone stays clean first, when I feel confident, I will start back up but I only have 8 to worm weekly. I see that being difficult with more goats.
Caryn


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

3stooges said:


> Wish I could just sprinkle it on top of their grain, but they won't touch it that way.


Same here. Mine are so good they can eat the grain and leave the powder. :hair: :laugh: I have experimented with different dosing methods. The best I have found is to make a paste, wrap it in a large grape leaf and get them to eat it before they notice. Some of my girls are good at spitting it back out. Especially by the 3rd day.
But I do love the stuff and it is all I ever use. I bought a little wether last year. He scoured right away and I did the 3 days then the once a week. He has never shown another symptom. I did not have a fecal done so I am not certain it was worms but by his symptoms and recovery; I am pretty sure it was.
I too am guilty of not doing regular fecals but my goats are very healthy. So much so that I do not want to introduce any other goats. I am in the market for a microscope as I do want to learn to do my own. Vet costs around here are way expensive.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I know my goats are healthy -- but I also know they could easily have worms (not a heavy load but enough that needs worming) so I want somethign that will actually WORK not "uh I think it works" 

Can you mix teh powder with water and make a drench?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I use the molly's herbals.. mixed with water and drench.. since everyone hates it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what is the reason for using herbals on a weekly basis? if it works good for the worms why do you need to keep doing it weekly? why cant you just use it as a treatment like you would with conventional wormers? 

Right now I dont see the point.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I use to use a herbal wormer, couldn't for the life of me tell you where I got it from cause it came in the mail. It's called Ex-cel or xcel or Excel. It was really tedious though. Twice a day for 10 days. But it was only 1cc x2 a day per goat. I used it on a goat that was just worm overloaded and they were all gone after day 10. Couldnt tell you if it was good for preggos or if it had a withdrawl. Sorry.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

> Wish I could just sprinkle it on top of their grain, but they won't touch it that way.


 I know someone who mixes a little bit of brown sugar into the Molly's powder; the goats gobble it up! LOL. I've done it a few times when doing powder, but nowadays I just add water, shake it up and drench it.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> what is the reason for using herbals on a weekly basis? if it works good for the worms why do you need to keep doing it weekly? why cant you just use it as a treatment like you would with conventional wormers?
> 
> Right now I dont see the point.


Herbal wormers work differently than conventional ones. With the conventional ones, the parasites are killed inside the goat's body and expelled with the waste. With the herbal remedy (I'm speaking about Molly's -- what I use), it creates an environment inside the goat that the worms hate and they basically jump ship. There's more on Molly's website info-wise. You may want to read it directly from her. The website is listed in a post on this thread already. Usually with herbal things, the dosage is higher and over a longer period of time in order to maintain the environment that the worms hate. The chemical compounds are much more potent. They grab the system, and shake everything loose  Just depends on your orientation in the end.

BTW, my goats hate the stuff and I do need to drench, but we've got a system down that works and goes pretty quickly. Once a week they're up on the goat stand. First a quick drench, then their grain and they're all smiles again 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

So your drenching with water and it blends okay? I tried once, got a lot of seperation and clogged syringe... so I gave up. Sounds like it works though?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you Mandara farm I do appreciate it.

So for the wormer to be effective against a worm load how long does it take to create that environment that the worms don't like? Anyone know?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am also interested in what worms they rid a goat of. 
?


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Molly' wright up about her herbals said it doesn't kill worms, but they hate being around the herb so much they would rather leave the host than stay around the herb. And it is suppose to improve they immune system so they can more easily fight an infection.

It is also suppose to take care of all the worms. So, you don't have to worry which worm you have to treat. I really like that you don't have to guess what medicine to give them.

Not sure about the lung worm though. Still researching that one.


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

I think within the 1st week with the 3 days of wormwood there should be improvement. But, if you already an overload you should probably treat chemically 1st.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My goats LOVE the Kelp - I wonder if I could mix any herbals with the kelp and just get them to eat it that way? Anyone tried that?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

3stooges said:


> It is also suppose to take care of all the worms. So, you don't have to worry which worm you have to treat. I really like that you don't have to guess what medicine to give them.
> 
> Not sure about the lung worm though. Still researching that one.


 So it should also rid the goat of deerworm and liver fluke? Just curious.


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

I went back to Molly's site and found where she says her herbals work on lung worms, too. But, I can't find where she talk about herbals ridding the deerworm or live luke. I'll keep researching.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Just a quick moment to relpy here before dinner... You're quite welcome Stacey. WHat I've done is use Ivermectin when I first bring the does home to get rid of as much as possible that they may have brought with them from the breeders, then I switch over to the herbal wormers. THen they tend to stay free and clear. I've noticed with some of my girls it's taken up to several weeks before there is any change in their dry/rough coat. Sometimes it's much quicker than that. As for specific worm loads after using the herbals, maybe someone else has that info? I'm about to send in my first fecals ever, so I'll see for myself soon if everything is working as it should. 

And SandStoneStable -- yup, I mix with water. Sometimes I add tinctures for bone health or immunity, but overall, the water works pretty well for me. I have noticed that in cold weather it's REALLY hard to get the mix up the drencher, so I make sure I use warm water in the winter and that solves any problem. I just stir until all the lumps are out, and again before suctioning the remedy up into the drencher. One thing -- maybe you're not using enough water to liquify it so it can get up the drencher? If it's too thick it won't work...

I am So Jealous of folks whose goats love the heral wormers. After all the different things I've tried to get my girls to eat it without drenching, I've decided these people have magic wands. Or enlightened goats. There's just no other explanation.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Sorry to get back in here amongst the herbal remedies, but I did find out that the Basic H is diluted at 1 cup per 100 gallons. The link I gave is for Basic H2, which is a little different the regular Basic H; it's unsure as of yet, if the H2 will deworm as well as regular Basic H. :2cents:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know a Shaklee rep so I can get that easily -- how does it work do you know?


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

I've had my girls on an herbal wormer from FirMeadow. I am getting a microscope this week to do fecals, but judging by condition I'd say one goat is great and the other is just slightly under where I'd like her. Last week I noticed her coat was getting rough and her eyelids were a bit pale, so I doubled the wormer dose and gave it 2x a day for a week and she's looking better already. I also increased the herbal copper/selenium that I give them. 
Also - the herbalist at FirMeadow says her formulas - even the one with wormwood are fine to use during pregnancy. It's got something to do with the particular formulation, but that's all I know.

And my chowhounds will eat almost anything so I just sprinkle it on their feed at the milkstand. 
I'm interested in the Shakelee's stuff too.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

VickyH, do you also use the Fir Meadow homemade feed recipes? I tried a few and my goats didn't do well on them, so just wondering if others are using them successfully.


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

I just use Purina goat chow because my goats only get a cup a day when milking and I only have 3 goats. Otherwise they can have all the hay they want.
I'm not really sure what they feed - I can't find anything about it on the website, but it's not very organized so I may have missed it.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

If you're interested, I can look it up for you -- I printed out the info some time ago, so I'm sure the link is on those sheets. 

The recipes look nice and are beautiful to the eye -- very colorful with dried carrot and green herbs, etc -- but I was not able to find any organic barley or oats to sprout, which is what I really wanted to do... I still got organic pearl barley, but it's not the same. In order for the grains to sprout they have to be unhulled. Anyway, just curious if others have tried the recipes and how they fared.


----------



## SandGs21 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ramhead Supply - manufacturer of the original Herbal Wormer. This recipe has been around for a long time and folks like Hoegger Supply used to carry it. They are now available direct to the public at www.ramheadsupply.com


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I use Land of havilah. I have been pleased with it....dose is based on weight, once a week. You usually do daily for a week to get them started then go weekly. its worked well..but when Barberpole really took hold and we lost a few young kids, I added Ess. oil and that did the trick..it was like it super charged the herbs...I have been happy with the results. I make a tea and drench it...most my goats love it...I top dress my boys chafehaye and they love it that way..Storm would suck the tea well but Amos fights me tooth and nail..so topdressing is easier lol


----------



## lisanne (Apr 14, 2017)

*wormwood oil?*

@ happybleats - Essential oil of what? Wormwood? How much do you give per goat? onder:

I would also be interested in an update of how Land of Havilah is working for you. Do you know what the ingredients are?

I have two bottle baby doelings 6 weeks old. They had an ivermectin injection @ 4 weeks when we brought them home. I'd like to get on an herbal de-wormer for prevention, and because one doeling sometimes has goat berries that are a little soft and stick to her leg hairs.

I'm hesitant to use anything with black walnut in it because I plan to get a horse soon. Black walnut is deathly poisonous to horses!

~ Thanks in advance ~
-------------------------------------
Lisanne
w/ Peaches and Gerta - Boer X doelings, plus 3 cats and one husband!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's happy bleats' thread on using essential oils to worm -

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/using-essential-oils-worm-188848/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> @ happybleats - Essential oil of what? Wormwood? How much do you give per goat?
> 
> I would also be interested in an update of how Land of Havilah is working for you. Do you know what the ingredients are?
> 
> ...


so far I have been pleased with the LOH herbs..you can get it without black walnut...but since we dose it Im not concerned about my horses or donkeys getting it...you can buy it for equine as well...



> Here's happy bleats' thread on using essential oils to worm -
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/using-essential-oils-worm-188848/


Thank you Suzanne : )


----------



## Mary j (Mar 25, 2018)

Which is preferred, Paste, drench or injection dewormer? Anyone use dumor brand?. About to get the girls, n my buck together..date time


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread. Dumor wormer is junk. You need to have a fecal done to include coccidia and then worm appropriately.


----------

